# Hourly guarantees (fraud)



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Why is it that EVERYTIME Lyft and Uber have hourly guarantees the ride requests slow down drastically,even on the freakin weekend. I usually never wait more than 5mins in between rides now I'm waiting 20-30 mins.Something is fishy.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

Because everybody goes out and drives on those guarantee days/hours. When there are more cars on the road, there are less pings to go around. They do this to get more drivers out on the road. They don't make money on the guarantees if no one goes out and drives. It's a high cost of acquisition of a customer. By putting the guarantees out there, they get more drivers on the road and they don't have to pay the guarantees and the area won't surge and that makes the customers happy.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ben105 said:


> Because everybody goes out and drives on those guarantee days/hours. When there are more cars on the road, there are less pings to go around. They do this to get more drivers out on the road. They don't make money on the guarantees if no one goes out and drives. It's a high cost of acquisition of a customer. By putting the guarantees out there, they get more drivers on the road and they don't have to pay the guarantees and the area won't surge and that makes the customers happy.


I really hope karma kicks in soon.This is so unfair


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> I really hope karma kicks in soon.This is so unfair


It's not unfair. It's good business practice. We just get the raw end of the deal.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

It's simply business at its best: supply vs demand.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> It's simply business at its best: supply vs demand.


Via MANIPULATION.

OR

CORPORATE UBER PRICE FIXING.

" Incentives" are false subsidising; thus NOT a " free market ".


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Why is it that EVERYTIME Lyft and Uber have hourly guarantees the ride requests slow down drastically,even on the freakin weekend. I usually never wait more than 5mins in between rides now I'm waiting 20-30 mins.Something is fishy.


Truth.

I especially dig "Lyft every other hour loop" pingage - total quiet for an hour, then get assaulted by pings 60 minutes straight to try make you overrun the guarantee


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Some of the city forums have threads asking why things are so slow this weekend. I quit early today (Saturday) because of ZERO pings in 2 hours.  (Chicago Suburbs) I wasn't offered a guarantee, which indicates that Lyft expected things to be relatively slow in this area. 

Sunday is expected to be better if you have a major airport(s) in your area.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Truth.
> 
> I especially dig "Lyft every other hour loop" pingage - total quiet for an hour, then get assaulted by pings 60 minutes straight to try make you overrun the guarantee


I've decided to stick it out till the end.Seems like some drivers have decided to call it quits cos I've done 2 each the last 2 hours.Wont know for sure until they send this weeks payment summary. Fingers crossed


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> I've decided to stick it out till the end.Seems like some drivers have decided to call it quits cos I've done 2 each the last 2 hours.Wont know for sure until they send this weeks payment summary. Fingers crossed


Lost my last hour - had to kick out a Lyft Premier pax who puked

First PUKER, >1100 rides....THIRD premier ride. Is this gonna be a trend????

Oh well, his surged up $150 fare wasn't going in my pocket anyway, not in a $25 guarantee hour....maybe having kicked him out @ $20 in , that's another argument for higher puke fee : clear, self-evident loss of 'income' en masse

And darnit, now I still need 4 peak rides tomorrow 9-12am....ughhh


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Lost my last hour - had to kick out a Lyft Premier pax who puked
> 
> First PUKER, >1100 rides....THIRD premier ride. Is this gonna be a trend????
> 
> ...


I need 8 more peak rides! It should be easy since all these 1 milers love to take Lyft line nowadays,smh


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Being illegally parked across the sidewalk leading up to the maintenance bay of the earliest - opening tire shop on Cherry Avein Long Beach is of course hardly the worst place to be with 3 tires on a 4-wheeled vehicle.......

But still not sure if them opening at 8 am (allegedly) will much help me hit 4 peak rides 9-12am

After all, tire size 265/30/zr19xl tends to, uhm ...complicate things


Oh well at least I limped myself out of Compton


----------



## vesolehome (Aug 2, 2015)

Lyft manipulates their guarantees in Detroit too. Things get slower as you get closer to making goals or in the higher paid hours. 
We had a Lyft meeting in Detroit and a common theme with drivers is they hear from PAX that they would request a ride, it goes to a driver 25 mins away. The driver or riser cancel then the pAX request again and gets a driver who was sitting 5 minutes away. A few drivers wanted to know why they didn't get the request the first time. Our consensus was Lyft has an algorithm to watch their bottom line 1st regardless of the driver/passenger relationship. 

If you make too much guarantee money in a given week in Detroit, you are then left off the guarantees for the next week


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh one more:

If you should happen to need your last Peak Rides to power bonus in some silly timeslot like 9-12am, or your last rides after midnight on"Sunday" (monday) it goes Dead for a couple hours even in the midst of the hugest surge storm.... And you're only pingeable from point blank or by people who got cancelled on by all the other ants

And its still not (supposed to be) enough....but because you talked a paz int splitting a 7-11 run into two minfares or cled a relative for a precision pin drop to your location, you manage.

Guess what, that 2 hours without a ping? Suddenly you get hit with a STACKED ping at ratings submission

Like, seriously???


PS can be avoided by hitting quotas a day early, they only mess with you big time in the last hours of the last day


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

One problem....we compared with another forum member, I opted in @ 18 mins after email and gotin...he tried @25 and it was "all filled sorry"

And some of these hours BLOW because they force you to take your 6:01 continuous online through the best times, like3-5am Saturday or 4-8 am mondays


Ben105 said:


> Because everybody goes out and drives on those guarantee days/hours. When there are more cars on the road, there are less pings to go around. They do this to get more drivers out on the road. They don't make money on the guarantees if no one goes out and drives. It's a high cost of acquisition of a customer. By putting the guarantees out there, they get more drivers on the road and they don't have to pay the guarantees and the area won't surge and that makes the customers happy.


----------



## matr60 (Jun 17, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> Why is it that EVERYTIME Lyft and Uber have hourly guarantees the ride requests slow down drastically,even on the freakin weekend. I usually never wait more than 5mins in between rides now I'm waiting 20-30 mins.Something is fishy.


I'm having a hard time acquiring fares too when this is in effect. I'm at all L A hot spots and I can see tons of people out and no fares, Nada. I used to get fare after fare, guarantee or no guarantee. The only time to get fares is late at night where your safety is at risk and/or someone may throw up in your car. What's up with this? Can anybody explain?


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

We've explained already. It's simple supply and demand. Uber/Lyft are acquiring drivers at a ridiculous rate and when there are guarantees, it brings all of the drivers out trying to make the guarantee. If there are more drivers than there are fares, then you sit there without a ping. It's just simple math. You either have to deal with it, or find a location where you are far enough away from other drivers, but close enough to the hotspots to get the pings.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Use your friends to request you and pay them back the cost of the ride. Better than nothing.


----------



## Ben105 (Feb 27, 2016)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Use your friends to request you and pay them back the cost of the ride. Better than nothing.


Until you get caught and deactivated.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Have multiple friends.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Ben105 said:


> We've explained already. It's simple supply and demand. Uber/Lyft are acquiring drivers at a ridiculous rate and when there are guarantees, it brings all of the drivers out trying to make the guarantee. If there are more drivers than there are fares, then you sit there without a ping. It's just simple math. You either have to deal with it, or find a location where you are far enough away from other drivers, but close enough to the hotspots to get the pings.


This doesn't occur much with Lyft here in Chicago during the weekdays, because it's only [email protected] with a 2 ride minimum per-hour. But when there is the rare "special" weekend guarantee @ $35 per hour, the area is FLOODED with drivers. I've only been able to earn the guarantee one time/1 hour. And I had to write Lyft Support to get the whopping $35, because my weekly "acceptance rate" was 89%...instead of the required 90%.

From what I read in the UBER Chicago forum, their guarantee was much more lucrative and easier to attain. That might be one of the reasons why they've watered it down and begun phasing it out about 3 weeks ago. Like Lyft, Uber also seems to be recruiting more drivers in the Chicago area than they're losing.


----------

